# dialin server - mgetty AutoPPP

## tag

Hi,

I have tried this howto and many others to get mgetty ->AutoPPP to work on a gentoo box.

I am dialing from a windowsXP box to the gentoo box.

I have the following installed:

emerge -vp ppp mgetty

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild R ] net-dialup/ppp-2.4.2-r15 -activefilter -atm -dhcp* -ipv6 -mppe-mppc +pam -radius 0 kB

[ebuild R ] net-dialup/mgetty-1.1.30-r2 -doc 0 kB

l /usr/sbin/pppd

-r-sr-x--- 1 root ppp 231756 Dec 24 10:43 /usr/sbin/pppd*

the mgetty logfile has this:

12/24 13:04:41 yS0 select returned 1

12/24 13:04:41 yS0 checking lockfiles, locking the line

12/24 13:04:41 yS0 makelock(ttyS0) called

12/24 13:04:41 yS0 do_makelock: lock='/var/lock/LCK..ttyS0'

12/24 13:04:41 yS0 lock made

12/24 13:04:41 yS0 wfr: waiting for ``RING''

12/24 13:04:41 yS0 got: [0d][0a]RING[0d]

12/24 13:04:41 yS0 CND: RING

12/24 13:04:41 yS0 wfr: rc=0, drn=0

12/24 13:04:41 yS0 CND: check no: 'none'

12/24 13:04:41 yS0 send: ATA[0d]

12/24 13:04:41 yS0 waiting for ``CONNECT''

12/24 13:04:41 yS0 got: ATA[0d]

12/24 13:04:41 yS0 CND: OKATA[0d][0a]+FDM[0d]

12/24 13:04:56 yS0 CND: +FDM[0a][0d][0a]CONNECT ** found **

12/24 13:04:57 yS0 send:

12/24 13:04:57 yS0 waiting for ``_''

12/24 13:04:57 yS0 got: 24000/ARQ/V34/LAPM/V42BIS[0d]

12/24 13:04:57 yS0 CND: CONNECT 24000/ARQ/V34/LAPM/V42BIS

12/24 13:04:57 yS0 CND: found: 24000/ARQ/V34/LAPM/V42BIS[0a] ** found **

12/24 13:04:57 yS0 waiting for line to clear (VTIME), read:

12/24 13:04:57 yS0 looking for utmp entry... (my PID: 27335)

12/24 13:04:57 yS0 utmp + wtmp entry made

12/24 13:04:58 yS0 tio_set_flow_control( HARD )

12/24 13:04:58 yS0 print welcome banner (/etc/issue)

12/24 13:04:58 yS0 getlogname (AUTO_PPP), read:[0d]

12/24 13:05:52 yS0 input finished with '\r', setting ICRNL ONLCR

12/24 13:05:52 yS0 tio_set_flow_control( HARD )

12/24 13:05:52 yS0 print welcome banner (/etc/issue)

12/24 13:05:52 yS0 getlogname (AUTO_PPP), read:[0a]

12/24 13:05:52 yS0 tio_set_flow_control( HARD )

12/24 13:05:52 yS0 print welcome banner (/etc/issue)

12/24 13:05:52 yS0 getlogname (AUTO_PPP), read:NO CARRIER[0d]

12/24 13:05:52 ##### failed dev=ttyS0, pid=27335, got modem error 'NO CARRIER'

PPP is compiled into the kernel .

I never even get to start pppd ... it never gets there ?

My mgetty.conf looks like:

debug 4

speed 230400

modem-type data

modem-check-time 1800

term vt100

init-chat "" \d\d\d+++\d\d\dATZ OK AT&H1E1Q0S0=0&C1&S0&D2M0 OK

port ttyS0

and my login.conf looks like:

#/AutoPPP/ - - /usr/sbin/pppd auth -chap +pap /etc/ppp/options.server 

#/AutoPPP/ -  -  /usr/sbin/pppd file /etc/ppp/options.server debug

#/AutoPPP/ - a_ppp /usr/sbin/pppd auth -chap +pap login debug 

#/AutoPPP/        -      a_ppp                    /usr/sbin/pppd debug

#/AutoPPP/ -  -  /usr/sbin/pppd file /etc/ppp/options.server debug

#AutoPPP/ - a_ppp /usr/sbin/pppd auth +pap logon kdebug 7 debug

#/AutoPPP/      -       a_ppp   /etc/ppp/ppplogin

# /AutoPPP/ -     a_ppp   /usr/sbin/pppd auth debug

#/AutoPPP/ - - /usr/sbin/pppd file /etc/ppp/options.server

#/AutoPPP/ -     -       /usr/sbin/pppd

# /AutoPPP/ - - /usr/sbin/pppd file /etc/ppp/options.server

/AutoPPP/ -     a_ppp /usr/sbin/pppd auth -chap +pap proxyarp debug 

as you can see I have tried many different ways - and it qlways seems to not get past the :

12/24 13:05:52 yS0 getlogname (AUTO_PPP), read:

part.  Even if I use minicom or hyperterminal and dial into it - I still cannot get to type in a username or password.  It is just stuck.

I have been trying to get this working for over a month now.  

I have searched the forums as well as on google - but still nothing helps ...

what am I doing wrong ??

Any ideas welcome - Thanks

----------

